# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Impacted tomato please help

## greenbee

Hello everyone,
I noticed that my male tomato had not been poohing about a month ago and discovered that he was impacted, but was still had a strong appitite. I immediately started to try to get him to pass the blockage including, warm water soaks, honey soaks, mineral oil, repti-aid, increase temperatures, increase humidity, even took him to a vet who gave me Baytril and Metronid drops to make sure he didn't have any sort of a bacteria or illness and nothing so far has worked. He has lost his appetite about a week and a half ago (resulting with me force feeding him small amounts of repti-aid so he doesn't starve) and he has started to retain water (bloat) and has become very lathargic over the past few days. I don't know if I should keep trying to get him to pass the blockage or if i am just making him suffer and should look into euthanasia....  :Frown: . I could really use some advice. please help.

----------


## Jimbok3

You need to bring your little guy to an exotic vet as soon as you can, the vet should be able to clear the blockage (though it won't be cheap). But if you cannot afford the surgery then euthanasia would be the best thing for him. The decision is up to you. I recently had to put one of my guinea pigs to sleep so I understand what your going through.  :Frown:

----------


## greenbee

Thank you for your input. Unfortunately I do not have an exotic vet with in a 100 mile radius of me (I had to consult a doctor from another state to get the meds I have now). So sadly it looks like I am going to have to euthanize him.... I wish there was more that I could do for him...  :Frown: ...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you for your input. Unfortunately I do not have an exotic vet with in a 100 mile radius of me (I had to consult a doctor from another state to get the meds I have now). So sadly it looks like I am going to have to euthanize him.... I wish there was more that I could do for him... ...


There is a treatment for them that you can do, but you need to get the meds again. Its called Cisapride and is used to get their bowels working to help pass a blockage. I recently had a Albino Ceratophrys with an impaction and she passed it with the help of this medication. The problem is that when they're impacted feeding makes it worse. Rept-Aid(Repta-Boost) mostly gets completley absorbed so no excess waste is left behind so good on you there, but tje bloating is bad. An impaction can cause an infection and Baytril will kill Gram Negative bacteria and most odinary bacteria, but at a cost. Baytil can cause Muscle Nechrosis which is bad.

If you still want to try and save him see if you can get the Cisapride and administer it orally. The treatment is by weight so you need to know the frog's weight. If you feel it's too late then I would euthanize him. At least you tried and have done everything you could.

----------


## greenbee

Can i get Cisapride with out a prescription?? If I had the right meds I thing I can save him. I have to at least try.

----------


## MsBlueRose

> Can i get Cisapride with out a prescription?? If I had the right meds I thing I can save him. I have to at least try.


I, too am curious of it's avalibility. I have a toad I may need to use it on here very soon. I just found an impacted toad toady and I am going to try and get him to pass the blockage on his own first but I can tell he has not been eating already and is obviously distressed. I am in great need of advice if anyone can help. Thank you. I have already given drops of olive oil and a honey bath and I will continue treatment as necessary. He seems like he may have something stuck in his throat as well with the way he is acting. He can't be very old and I am fairly certain he has small stones stuck in his tummy. I can feel them. I am guessing he got them accidentally while chasing his prey. Again, any advice or help is appreciated. We do not have an exotic vet near me and I am worried about him.  :Frown: 

MsBlueRose

----------

